# Legal Advice Need - Nursery !!!



## dreamer100 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi 

Not sure if you can help or point me in the right direction. 

I changed my daughters nursery 3 weeks ago to a more local one as it was easy for me. My daughter has always been happy at her last nursery for the last 14th months and I wish I never moved her.  She is miserable and cries everyday when I leave her, I have a number of issues with the policys / care.

I gave the nursery notice tonight but they said its 8 week notice period, I cant really afford to pay the 8 weeks notice and another 8 weeks fees back at her orginial nursery. 

She only has attended for 3 weeks. Is there a cooling off period by law or anyway of getting out of this mess. 

Any advice would be appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear you've had a tough experience with your daughter's nursery.

If you signed a contract/agreement with the new nursery then you will need to look at its terms in the first instance - and it would be usual for it to include a notice period of some sort. The nursery would likely seek to rely on this to recover their fees from you, unless there is something in the terms which you can reply on to reduce the fees owed.

Depending upon your concerns and difficulties encountered, you could also give thought to making a complaint to the nursery and asking them to waive some or all of the outstanding fees.  Check their complaints policy and also see whether they are a regulated organisation to whom you can appeal if your concerns have merit and you don't get anywhere.

I hope you get it resolved quickly and best of luck.

LouGhevaert


----------

